# D12-100 Receiver MPEG-4 Capable?



## DirectMan (Jul 15, 2007)

I was wondering whether the D12-100 receiver is capable of decoding MPEG-4 transmissions if and when D* converts all MPEG-2 transmissions to MPEG-4?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Unfortunately not, you'll need an H21, H23, or H24 receiver for that.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

No, the D12 is MPEG2 only.

You need an H2x or HR2x receiver for MPEG4.


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

Well if you're just subscribing to the standard definition channels you don't need an MPEG-4 receiver. The MPEG-4 stuff is for Hd right now. Eventually everything will be on MPEG-4 but that won't be for a long while. Just think of the millions os MPEG-2 receivers out there? That's billions of dollars to convert all subscribers into it. That's years away though, no need for MPEG-4 if you're only wanting standard definition.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

wcalifas254 said:


> Well if you're just subscribing to the standard definition channels you don't need an MPEG-4 receiver. The MPEG-4 stuff is for Hd right now. Eventually everything will be on MPEG-4 but that won't be for a long while. Just think of the millions os MPEG-2 receivers out there? That's billions of dollars to convert all subscribers into it. That's years away though, no need for MPEG-4 if you're only wanting standard definition.


That is unless you're in an MP4 local market.


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

ndole_mbnd said:


> That is unless you're in an MP4 local market.


True Datttttttttttt. Unless your locals were transferred from that 72.5 sat not too long ago.


----------



## DirectMan (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> No, the D12 is MPEG2 only.
> 
> You need an H2x or HR2x receiver for MPEG4.


That sums it up quite nicely, pity the R22's are no longer available.


----------

